

Hacker News Modification With target = _blank links (GitHub) - amirkovich
https://github.com/amirkovich/newHN

======
EddieLomax
[https://greasyfork.org/scripts/3974-hn-new-
tab](https://greasyfork.org/scripts/3974-hn-new-tab)

~~~
amirkovich
no s, wow. thanks!

------
amirkovich
it has been really my only pet peeve with HN. if you like the scrape/mod, use
it, fork it, whatever you like. still new here... (but this is only for
personal/private use)

